# Does MTS MBlaze work on 64bit Win 7?



## Jeet (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Recently I am planning to get a Mts Mblaze connection. But I am skeptic about the fact that if it works on 64bit Windows 7 Home Premium. Have you guys tried the same? Does it work without glitches? 
And Thanks for helping.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes it works. I am using it on Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit. I was using Win 7 Home Premium 64bit before this, and it worked fine on that too. So, no problem there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

@Jeet: the MTS device has both the windows drivers x86 & x64 so no worries


----------



## Jeet (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Just another small question, should I install the installer that comes inside the modem, or should I download the driver presented on the right side of the mts India website? Are they both same or they are different?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Jeet said:


> Thanks Guys. Just another small question, should I install the installer that comes inside the modem, or should I download the driver presented on the right side of the mts India website? Are they both same or they are different?



the drivers u get with modem may be old..so updating from their official website is always recommended


----------



## Jeet (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks ! Problem Solved


----------



## rocky1223 (Aug 14, 2012)

any one know where to download mts modem drivers for win7 64bit? the drivers which came with the device are not installing in my laptop


----------

